# How do I combine the foam and milk??



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've been experimenting with steaming milk using my pretty old school Delonghi Bar 14 but it seems to do ok however what I always seem to end up with is a nice dense foam at the top and then a layer of milk underneath so when I pour into espresso I either hold the foam back and get milk or I get a big thick dollop of foam - how do I combine the two to make a less dense foam or a thicker milk that pours into the coffee like lava and ends up nice and creamy? I finish steaming and tap the jug and also spin it a lot until it's shiny on the surface but I just can't get past this very distinct two layers.

Thanks.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Does the big plastic part come off the steam wand and just leaves a metal stalk?

Im assuming you using that attachment.

If so remove that plastic bit and try just using the bare metal steam wand if it is long enough.

It will take more skill but persevere and you will get better results


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at *this*


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

wow - a calculator watch!

There was a time when ownership of one of these represented the pinnacle of my life's ambition.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't it a Brewista digital remote control??


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd seen that video ages ago then forgotten about it. Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A couple of possible reasons could be that you're either adding too much air at the beginning or that the placement of the steam tip in the milk is not providing a whirlwind effect (think vortex!) and spinning/incorporating the (micro)foam with the rest of the milk.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks it does unscrew, I'll take it off and give it a go - it is a bit short which is a pain but if I buy some experimenting milk I'll try to nail it


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Experimenting milk? Is it radioactive? Green? From Genetically modified cows to make them the size of chickens with the yield of an elephant?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks it does unscrew, I'll take it off and give it a go - it is a bit short which is a pain but if I buy some experimenting milk I'll try to nail it


Ive managed it with the steam wand on the machine to the left,which is with the plastic "panarello" attachment removed its a matter of having the right sized jug.

it will take some getting used to as it will be a different technique than you have been doing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Experimenting milk? Is it radioactive? Green? From Genetically modified cows to make them the size of chickens with the yield of an elephant?


I think ive heard of people using water with a little washing up liquid in it to practice with


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's exactly what it is!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Washing up liquid in water sounds like a great idea, presumably it either bubbles or foams, depending on technique? I reckon that could be disastrously entertaining.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Washing up liquid in water sounds like a great idea, presumably it either bubbles or foams, depending on technique? I reckon that could be disastrously entertaining.


It works quite like milk by all accounts. I seem to get better looking results with water and washing up liquid but it never tastes as good.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@jlarkin

Thought the steam wand on a Sage DB practically did the milk stretching for you, all you have to do is switch it on then off?!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Thought the steam wand on a Sage DB practically did the milk stretching for you, all you have to do is switch it on then off?!


Hmmm maybe mine is broken then


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Missy said:


> Washing up liquid in water sounds like a great idea, presumably it either bubbles or foams, depending on technique? I reckon that could be disastrously entertaining.


Why am I thinking of West Ham?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at *this*


Excellent video thanks for the link, the other videos in that series are also good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Washing up liquid works well if you have pretty soft or medium hardness water , only one tiny drop mind


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Does the big plastic part come off the steam wand and just leaves a metal stalk?
> 
> Im assuming you using that attachment.
> 
> ...


My steam wand is definitely too short! It's a complete pain and a good reason to get me a sage duo temp I think


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

or a Sage DB?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Way out of my budget unfortunately, I think the duo temp will give me a good step up. I'm pleased with my little delonghi but ultimately now I've come across some little limitations.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's OK DoubleShot is secretly Heston Blumenthal, apparently he gets 0.002p from every Sage DB sold ;-)

*please note this is made up information.*


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> It's OK DoubleShot is secretly Heston Blumenthal, apparently he gets 0.002p from every Sage DB sold ;-)
> 
> *please note this is made up information.*


Haha in that case I'd like a recipe for a good chocolate mousse please


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I prefer antony worral-thompsons recipe

*2. Chocolate Cappuccino Mousse*

Ingredients:


150g dark chocolate (55-70% Cocoa Solids), plus extra for grating

3tbsp Espresso strength coffee

100g unsalted butter

3 large eggs, separated

2tbsp caster sugar

150ml double cream

3 tbsp Kahlúa or Tia Maria


Method:


Break the chocolate into small pieces and put with the coffee and butter in a heatproof bowl sitting over a pan of barely simmering water (the water must not touch the bowl) Leave to melt without stirring. Allow to cool for 10 minutes then stir together.

Meanwhile in a very clean bowl whisk the egg whites with an electric hand whisk until still but not dry, then whisk in the sugar until stiff and glossy.

Add the egg yolks, one by one, to the chocolate mixture, beating well between each addition. Don't work if the mixture looks as if it's splitting, it will come back. Fold a tablespoon of egg whites into the chocolate to loosen the mixture, then fold in the remainder, making sure there aren't any white spots.

Spoon the mousse into 4 espresso cups or wine glasses and refrigerate overnight for a minimum of 3 hours.


5.Whisk the cream to soft peaks then fold in the Kahlúa or Tia Maria. Spoon on top of the mousse.

http://shows.stv.tv/talk-tv/294860-whos-doing-the-dishes-antony-worrall-thompsons-chocolate-plate/


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I misread the original recipe request ...

First catch your mouse...


----------



## gmac (Apr 26, 2016)

Try swapping the steam wand with a Silva wand. I did it on a Gaggia Color a few weeks back and it is a revelation. Not hard to do but depends on how the wand is attached to the machine.


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at *this*


Thanks for the link great vid


----------

